# 275 40 17 ?



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

hey guys got my new tires today has anyone had trouble putting a 275 40 17 on a 9in rim thanks oh yeah nitto 555


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Size 275/40-17 works great on a 9" wide wheel. depending on your wheel offset though, you may run into tire rub on the rear fender.


----------



## Bigman GTO (Dec 7, 2009)

Alot of people say the Nitto run a little narrow and it seems they fit good on stock setup.
Where did you get them and for how much?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Bigman GTO said:


> Alot of people say the Nitto run a little narrow and it seems they fit good on stock setup.
> Where did you get them and for how much?


tire discount 150$ a piece


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

If you want 275-40-17 your will need 17x9 inch rims and you will need 50mm of offset and 6.95-inch of backspacing. According to my sources they will fit with no cutting of the quarter to rolling or grinding----Danfigg


----------

